# Amp Problem



## boardin_babe_69 (May 8, 2008)

Hello,
So I just rewired my amp and subs into my new car and I'm having problems I never did before. The whole system was working fine until my friend moved my sub box a bit and my subs cut out. The amp is still getting power, seems to be grounded good, no fuses blown, and my converter has power running to it, but my subs do not work. What else could be wrong? Is there a way I can test to see if my amp has any output?
Thanks


----------



## RIGHTE0US (Jan 7, 2008)

hook another speaker to your amp to test for sound.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Check the ground cause you say it"seems to be ok" also, make sure the terminals are connected inside the box. Also make sure good clean power to the amp, and the rca's try a different pair if you can.


----------

